# VAT on secondhand goods from outside the EU



## brightHalcyon (22 Jan 2021)

I'm looking to buy a secondhand graphics tablet online from abroad. It's relatively expensive for computer peripherals new, somewhere in the region of €75-€100. However, this secondhand one is less than €20 . I'm worried that if I buy this, I'll get charged VAT at the rate on price this item would be new, and I can't find anything about this online. Does anyone know if VAT would be charged one the original price? Is there anywhere I can find out information like this when neither revenue.ie or citizensinformation.ie have an answer? I realise it's more likely to be charged on what I paid, but I'm trying to avoid being slammed with more charges and as I can't find anywhere it says I _won't_ have to pay more, I'm trying to cover my bases.


----------



## jpd (23 Jan 2021)

Abroad is very vague - can you be more precise? Is it from an EU country?


----------



## brightHalcyon (23 Jan 2021)

jpd said:


> Abroad is very vague - can you be more precise? Is it from an EU country?


No, it's from outside the EU.


----------



## jpd (23 Jan 2021)

According to this page, [broken link removed] , VAT, Customs duty, etc is on the cost of the good which I take to mean the amount you paid for the good excluding postage, etc

Indeed this document, [broken link removed] , actually says "Invoice price"


----------



## SparkRite (23 Jan 2021)

jpd said:


> According to this page, [broken link removed] , VAT, Customs duty, etc is on the cost of the good which I take to mean the amount you paid for the good excluding postage, etc
> 
> Indeed this document, [broken link removed] , actually says "Invoice price"



Indeed that document also says the following:-

_"Customs Duty is normally calculated  as a percentage of the value of the goods. The rate of customs duty that applies depends on the type of goods and the country of origin. Customs Duty is charged on *the price paid for the goods* *including  local sales taxes plus postage, packaging  and insurance costs*. "_


----------

